# Bikerinnen im Raum Köln gesucht



## Flohmanti (8. September 2019)

Hallo Ladies,

ich suche im Raum Köln sportive Mädels und sportive Jungs  , die Lust haben mit mir zu biken. Gerne im Raum Köln / Bergisch Gladbach oder wo man sonst noch gut fahren kann und mit den Öffentlichen gut hinkommt.
Trails und oder längere Touren (S1/S2).

Ich bin immer alleine unterwegs und das finde ich doof.

Also schreibt mir gerne. Ich freue mich. 

Viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Schildbürger (9. September 2019)

Hallo Melanie,
guck auch mal hier:




__





						Köln, Bonn und Umgebung
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				




Oder beim Jürgen, der bietet auch Ladies Touren an:




__





						Feierabendtouren in Schlebusch mit jokomen
					

Musste leider umplanen... werde daher nicht fahren....




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2019)

Die meisten Männer „hier“ beißen nicht. 

Viel Glück beim Finden!


----------



## Flohmanti (10. September 2019)

Hallo Helmut, vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Flohmanti (10. September 2019)

Trail Surfer, sei gegrüßt, auch Dir vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## minja (15. September 2019)

Hallo Melanie, ich melde mich gerne. Ich habe mit mtb angefangen so fält mir schwer jemanden zu fahren finden. Würde mich freuen wenn du dich meldest LG Michaela


----------



## Flohmanti (17. September 2019)

Hallo Michaela,
schön, dass Du Dich meldest. Können gerne mal zusammen fahren. Habe gelesen, dass sich schon jemand bei Deiner anderen Anfrage gemeldet hat. Leider bin ich momentan was angeschlagen, melde mich aber, wenn ich wieder fir bin.
Grüße
Melanie


----------



## minja (19. September 2019)

Hallo Melanie, dann wünsche ich dir erstmal gute Besserung. Würde mich echt freuen, wenn wir etwas unternehmen


----------



## laterra (23. September 2019)

Hey, ich bin auch im Raum Köln unterwegs. Meistens von K-Mülheim aus, manchmal auch von Hoffnungsthal oder Leichlingen.
Meld dich gerne, wenn du mal wieder fahren gehst.


----------



## Flohmanti (23. September 2019)

Hey Ihr zwei.

Schön, dass Ihr Euch meldet.
Würde gerne am Donnerstag, den 03.10. (Tag der Deutschen Einheit) eine Ausfahrt machen. Habt Ihr Lust mitzukommen?
Habt Ihr Vorschläge, wo man eine coole Tour machen kann, vielleicht so 30-40 km mit lockeren Trails? Geht natürlich auch kürzer. 

Das ist jetzt noch ein bißchen hin, ich weiß. Schaut doch einfach, ob es passt. Feel free.


----------



## laterra (25. September 2019)

Hi, am 3.10. wollte ich auch fahren. Das können wir schon mal grob festhalten. Bergisch Gladbach oder Schlebusch würde sich als Start anbieten. Oder - wenns ein bißchen weiter sein kann - Leichlingen. Von Mülheim aus kenn ich nur ein paar kleine Trails, die man mit einer 30 km Tour mitnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (26. September 2019)

Hey laterra, sehr schön, dann halten wir das mal so fest. Bergisch Gladbach oder Schlebusch klingen gut als Ausgangspunkt. Da komme ich gut mit dem Zug hin.
Ich schicke dir mal meine Nummer, dann können wir uns noch mal konnekten und das Ganze eintüten.
Nive evening.


----------



## laspirit2014 (27. September 2019)

Hallo von der Ahr,
ich würde mich ggf gerne anschließen


----------



## Flohmanti (28. September 2019)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Hallo von der Ahr,
> ich würde mich ggf gerne anschließen



Hey laspirit2014,
sehr schön. Dann lass uns doch noch mal kurzschließen wegen Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.
Viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## laterra (29. September 2019)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Hallo von der Ahr,
> ich würde mich ggf gerne anschließen


Huhu, lange nicht gesehen =) So coole Trails wie in Heidelberg kann ich hier leider nicht bieten ;-)


----------



## laspirit2014 (29. September 2019)

laterra schrieb:


> Huhu, lange nicht gesehen =) So coole Trails wie in Heidelberg kann ich hier leider nicht bieten ;-)


Das macht überhaupt gar nichts! Ich hatte dieses Sommer nur wenig Gelegenheit zum Biken und würde mich über ein gemeinsames Ründchen freuen!


----------



## minja (29. September 2019)

Hallo, bei mir klappt das am Donnerstag leider nicht. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (29. September 2019)

Da sind wir schon zwei.. ich saß dieses Jahr leider auch noch nicht so viel auf dem Rad


----------



## Flohmanti (29. September 2019)

minja schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir klappt das am Donnerstag leider nicht. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß


Hey Michaela,
schade. Aber meld dich gerne beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## minja (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Melanie, wenn du am Freitag nachmittag oder am Sonntag Zeit und Lust hast (und natürlich wenn  das Wetter mitspielt) melde dich


----------



## Flohmanti (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Minja,
Sonntag würde mir ganz gut passen. Lass uns doch bitte die Tage noch mal kurzschließen deswegen, ja?
Nice evening.


----------



## Flohmanti (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Minja,
wollen wir am Sonntag spontan entscheiden, ob wir es wagen wollen? Leider ist Regen angesagt.
Kennst Du Dich im Königsforst aus? Dann könnten wir das z.B. ins Auge fassen.
Viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Ser_Gen_T (1. Juni 2020)

Moin fahre auch nur alleine bei interesse meld dich


----------

